# Suffolk



## Claire91 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey anybody from suffolk on here? Maybe could organise an event for diabetics to meet up in suffolk?


----------



## am64 (Aug 16, 2010)

not from suffolk but have holidayed up there ...lovely place


----------

